# Cytomel and excessive T3



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

After being on synthroid for several weeks (lowest dose), the doctor prescribed cytomel as a supplement (also lowest dose), but after a few days i started feeling very jittery. I also experienced some light muscle weakness. I stopped taking cytomel and symptoms subsided, but now i noticed that my thyroid seems to be a bit swollen upon touch (feels like an Adam's apple), and i've been experiencing terrible short-term memory loss (to the point i had to give up listening to music, since i can't remember what it is i'm listening to just as i am listening to it, and when i'm finished its like i didn't listen to anything at all).

I'm guessing that my brief flirtation with this medication made me hyper, but its been four weeks now that i haven't been taking neither medications and the swelling and memory loss are persisting. I had another blood exam and the values were different. The TSH was in midrange (where as it was a bit over the range when i started taking synthroid), while the T3 is almost over the limit. I'll post the exact values when i can get a old on the test, but i was wondering, will the symptoms subside if i stay without medication for long enough or should i actually start treating this as if i was hyperthyroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> After being on synthroid for several weeks (lowest dose), the doctor prescribed cytomel as a supplement (also lowest dose), but after a few days i started feeling very jittery. I also experienced some light muscle weakness. I stopped taking cytomel and symptoms subsided, but now i noticed that my thyroid seems to be a bit swollen upon touch (feels like an Adam's apple), and i've been experiencing terrible short-term memory loss (to the point i had to give up listening to music, since i can't remember what it is i'm listening to just as i am listening to it, and when i'm finished its like i didn't listen to anything at all).
> 
> I'm guessing that my brief flirtation with this medication made me hyper, but its been four weeks now that i haven't been taking neither medications and the swelling and memory loss are persisting. I had another blood exam and the values were different. The TSH was in midrange (where as it was a bit over the range when i started taking synthroid), while the T3 is almost over the limit. I'll post the exact values when i can get a old on the test, but i was wondering, will the symptoms subside if i stay without medication for long enough or should i actually start treating this as if i was hyperthyroid?


What was the lowest dose that you took? Have you stopped both meds under doctor's supervision?


----------



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

Andros said:


> What was the lowest dose that you took? Have you stopped both meds under doctor's supervision?


I don't remember what the dosage was. I think it was 25 mcg for the synthroid and whatever equivalent for the cytomel. I stopped both meds on my own. My doctor is a general doctor, and when i told her about my symptoms she said i needed a specialist, and she said she was going to make the appointment for me. She never called back. I figure i'd just give my point some time but it didn't do anything, so i'm going to book an appointment on my own.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> I don't remember what the dosage was. I think it was 25 mcg for the synthroid and whatever equivalent for the cytomel. I stopped both meds on my own. My doctor is a general doctor, and when i told her about my symptoms she said i needed a specialist, and she said she was going to make the appointment for me. She never called back. I figure i'd just give my point some time but it didn't do anything, so i'm going to book an appointment on my own.


The lowest dose of cytomel made is 5 mcg.. The lowest dose possible is 2.5 mcg. by splitting that pill which is teeny tiny.

I don't think you are doing a safe thing not taking your Synthroid.

So, I hope you get an appt. soon.


----------



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, the other reason why i'm not taking synthroid is that i want a "clean" blood test, since synthroid can alter your results up to four weeks after taking a dose. I was just curious to see if anybody here had similar experiences with short-term memory loss and such by taking this medication, and what did they do to make their symptoms subside.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> Well, the other reason why i'm not taking synthroid is that i want a "clean" blood test, since synthroid can alter your results up to four weeks after taking a dose. I was just curious to see if anybody here had similar experiences with short-term memory loss and such by taking this medication, and what did they do to make their symptoms subside.


I'm confused - why do you need "clean" tests? Didn't your doctor test you and feel you needed the Synthroid? What were your labs before you begn the Synthroid and the Cytomel (with ranges please)?

Cytomel is a very powerful drug and hyper symptoms are common when beginning it. When I started I began with 2.5mcg for a few days then increased to 5mcg split a few days and continued to increase by 2.5mcg until I reached my dose which is 12.5mcg daily.

I had tried Cytomel in the past and the anxiety and heart palp's were so extreme I quit taking it so I can totally relate.

You really should contact your doctor and tell them you discontinued the Synthroid completely.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Opus131: I agree with the other posters that stopping your meds without your doctor's supervision is not a good idea. Usually, you need to wean yourself off of them, unless they pose an immediate threat to your health.

I urge you to call your doctor this week to discuss your concerns.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Have you gotten a copy of your labs? I am very interested in seeing what they were before treatment. Believe it or not, suddenly stopping thyroid replacement can actually make you feel worse, and possible do more "damage". Just wanting you to be healthy!!


----------

